# Biliary rendezvous procedure???



## Chelisac (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone have any guidance material on coding the IVR's portion of the 'rendezous' procedure?  

thanks in advance


----------



## kaviarasu (Feb 14, 2009)

Chelisac said:


> Anyone have any guidance material on coding the IVR's portion of the 'rendezous' procedure?
> 
> thanks in advance



[FONT="[SIZE="5"]Comic Sans MS"]Positioning of an internal biliary drainage is the treatment of choice in inoperable malignant stenoses of the ductus hepatocholedochus. The "rendezvous procedure" combines percutaneous transhepatic and endoscopic retrograde cholangiography. It enables positioning of the internal drain in about 95% of the cases within 40-60 minutes at a low complication rate  ( A steel guide protected by a plastic catheter is advanced transhepatically into the duodenum. )[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------

